# 5th Delivery Down



## Kalistis (Dec 2, 2018)

I’m sure it’s solely due to the holiday season but I’ve picked up a block for 5 consecutive days and have my whole next week filled with blocks as well. I’ve had ample opportunity to accept more as well. I have a full time job but the evening shifts have been easy money so far. I completed a 5 hour block today in about 3 hours but I think I got lucky. This evening, the app glitches and showed I hadn’t finished my deliveries when I finished them several hours early. It took a few calls but it got sorted out. The leasing offices for apartments were still open so I dropped 4 of 60 at one front desk and another 10 at another. The evening block has its downsides. I can’t see addresses or packages as well in the dark. I picked up one Amazon Fresh delivery that was cancelled so they paid me anyway.

Will amazon keep me on after the holiday or is this considered temp hire? I feel like this is something I can manage well on my time off. I kind of like the work. Does anyone do this full time?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Amazon will keep you on year round if you dont have more than 3 issues in a rolling 500 packages


----------



## Kalistis (Dec 2, 2018)

Issues as in theft? Is there somewhere I can see the status of my deliveries? As far as I know there haven’t been any issues.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Kalistis said:


> Issues as in theft? Is there somewhere I can see the status of my deliveries? As far as I know there haven't been any issues.


You get a weekly summary email


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If you want to make good money, never accept any blocks that far ahead especially evening blocks. My last evening block was 3hr block for $102. I didn't even consider it for a sec at $54 that I could've accepted it a week ago.

This is the holidays. Patience in accepting blocks will be the reward.

I did accept a couple of morning 4hr blocks days ahead for $72 which both were eventually cancelled. Got paid for them nevertheless.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> If you want to make good money, never accept any blocks that far ahead especially evening blocks. My last evening block was 3hr block for $102. I didn't even consider it for a sec at $54 that I could've accepted it a week ago.
> 
> This is the holidays. Patience in accepting blocks will be the reward.
> 
> I did accept a couple of morning 4hr blocks days ahead for $72 which both were eventually cancelled. Got paid for them nevertheless.


3hr for $102?? I've never seen rates go higher than $30/hr, even during the holidays. Are you working out of the el segundo warehouse? I don't know about LA but here in OC, it seems Amazon has almost transitioned completely to DSP. There's very few blocks for flex drivers. Almost everything is being handled by DSP now. I don't even see $25/hr anymore. The most I've seen is around $23/hr.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> 3hr for $102?? I've never seen rates go higher than $30/hr, even during the holidays. Are you working out of the el segundo warehouse? I don't know about LA but here in OC, it seems Amazon has almost transitioned completely to DSP. There's very few blocks for flex drivers. Almost everything is being handled by DSP now. I don't even see $25/hr anymore. The most I've seen is around $23/hr.


It was out of Irvine during the rain storm recently. I finished just when it restarted pouring heavily.

Irvine still has occasional $25/hr. Last few days it's mostly $23/hr everywhere if it does surge. A couple short blocks for $27/hr that's about it.


----------

